# haken selber binden?



## allrounderab (8. Februar 2006)

hi boardies
habt ihr vielleicht ein paar bilder oder abbildungen davon, wie man haken bindet?
hab 2 im netz gefunden, finde ich aber nicht so dolle.
wollte mir mal ein paar haken selber binden,habe dieses aber bis auf ein paar versuche noch nie gemacht.
würde mich über antworten sehr freuen.#6


----------



## JunkieXL (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: haken selber binden?*

welche willst du denn binden die mit Plätchen oder die mit Öse?


----------



## esox_105 (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: haken selber binden?*

http://people.freenet.de/ernst-spangenberger/knoten.htm


----------



## Allroundtalent (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: haken selber binden?*

Hi,
Also das was JunkieXL gefragt hat wollte ich auch fragen!

MfG
Allroundtalent


----------



## allrounderab (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: haken selber binden?*

habe vergessen,es dazu zu schreiben.
haken mit blättchen meine ich.


----------



## allrounderab (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: haken selber binden?*

danke esox
sieht gut aus.


----------



## Allroundtalent (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: haken selber binden?*

Hi,

noch ein link:http://www.fischerjugend-oberpfalz....knoten/hakenknoten/plaettchenhakenknoten.html


----------



## Dimi (6. März 2006)

*AW: haken selber binden?*

Kauf dir einen Hackenbinder, findest in jeden A. Laden. Habe meinen noch in den Guten D. Mark Zeiten für 10 Dm. Gekauft, reicht vollkommen. Was Besseres habe ich noch nicht gefunden


----------



## barta (6. März 2006)

*AW: haken selber binden?*

einfach im angelgeschäft mal zeigen lassen...habs auch beim ersten mal begriffen und ging noch im laden ganz gut...zuhause dann nach 1-2 vorfächern sogar noch besser


----------



## bose (5. August 2006)

*AW: haken selber binden?*

Hallo,

ich binde mir die Haken auch selber.
Aber irgendwie geht das garnicht wie es in sämtlichen Zeichnungen beschrieben wird.
Also ich meine das umwickeln der Schnur vom Plättchen zum Haken hin.
Ich habe es paarmal so versucht, mit und ohne den Matchman Hakenbinder, aber nie geschafft.
Anders herum ist es kein Problem.

So wie ich es mache hält es aber auch bombenfest, denn ab und zu teste ich die Knoten und es reißt immer in der mitte.

Macht ihr es wie auf den Zeichnungen, oder auch wie ich?

ps. inzwischen mache ich es ohne den Matchman, aber nach jedem Haken schmerzen meine Finger


----------



## fishmanschorsch (6. August 2006)

*AW: haken selber binden?*

Haken selber binden? Ganz klare Antwort= JA!
Du bist flexibler in der Wahl der Vorfachlänge und -stärke. Ich benutze schon seit langer Zeit den Matchman und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Kleine Haken in der Größe 18 und kleiner nur von Hand zu binden ist wohl nur was für Uhrmacher oder Chirurgen |supergri


----------



## bose (6. August 2006)

*AW: haken selber binden?*

Auf meine eigentliche Frage habt ihr nicht geantwortet 
Die Vorteile sind mir klar.


----------



## DeMax (6. August 2006)

*AW: haken selber binden?*

Also ich habe mir auch vorgestern den Matchman geholt und gerade 6 Haken der Größe 18 und 20 gebunden und muss sagen, ist schon ne kleine Fummelei aber es klappt immer besser, irgendwo im Blinkerforum ist ne Anleitung drin, habe zwar auch nen bisschen gebraucht um die zu verstehen, aber dann ging es!


----------



## bose (6. August 2006)

*AW: haken selber binden?*

Das schwierigste beim binden ist die Wicklungen stramm zu halten.
Ich halte immer den linken Zeigefinger drauf nach jeder wicklung.
Oder man dreht den Matchman paar mal rum, aber da wird es nicht so stramm.
Muss ich noch ein wenig üben


----------



## Franky (7. August 2006)

*AW: haken selber binden?*

@ Bose:
Wenn Du noch einen anderen "Eindruck" für den Matchman brauchst:
http://www.weserstrand-bremen.de/angeln/menu_hakenbinden1_frame.htm
Den Knoten "von oben nach unten" zu binden ist eine verdammt friemelige Angelegenheit. Ich schaffe den mit meinen Wurstfingern bis Gr. 8 mit 22er Monofil. Und das auch nur im xten Anlauf!! 
Vorgehensweise: 
- Schlaufe mit kurzem Ende zum Plättchen legen
- 5 - 9 Wicklungen um Schlaufe und Schenkel zum Hakenbogen hin
- kurzes Ende durch Schlaufe legen
- am langen Ende straff ziehen...

Mit dem Plättchenhakenknoten, den der Matchman tütert, bist Du aber absolut nicht fehlberaten. Ich binde meine Haken seit über 10 Jahren mit dem Ding und bin restlos zufrieden mit den Ergebnissen! Meinen allerersten Matchman, damals noch für unglaubliche 15 DM im Fachhandel erstanden, habe ich auch noch im Einsatz - der aus der Bilderserie.

Kleiner Tip: Nicht das Vorfach gleich "passend" schnippeln, sondern von der Spule aus binden. Die kann man prima zwischen den Knien festhalten, um so die "Spannung" beizubehalten. Dann verrutscht auch nichts!


----------



## sporti2000 (8. August 2006)

*AW: haken selber binden?*

Was spricht eigentlich dagegen den Haken mit Öse zu binden? Ist doch viel einfacher, außerdem wenn dem Vorfach mal was passiert, dann kann man den Knoten am Haken leichter abschneiden. Irgenwie benutzen fast alles Plättchenhaken.

Gruß Marcel


----------



## Franky (9. August 2006)

*AW: haken selber binden?*

@ Marcel:
Bei extrem dünnen Drahtstärken sind Öhrchen nunmal schwierig zu biegen und nicht sonderlich stabil. Daher ein Plättchen...  Mit dem entsprechenden Knoten absolut unproblematisch - und manchmal sind mir Plättchenhaken auch irgendwie symphatischer! :q


----------



## Baddy89 (9. August 2006)

*AW: haken selber binden?*

Mir persönlich sind Plättchenhäkchen auch lieber, aber ich binde mit Hakenbinder.

Sind einfach billiger und "netter" 

Auch wenn es hier nicht direkt um Hakenbinden mit Gerät geht.

Plättchenhaken all time favourit


----------



## The-Carphunter (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: KARPFEN-haken selber binden?*

Hallo...

Ich habe mal eine einfache Frage, die mir letztens ziemlich den Kopf hat warmlaufen lassen. Nämlich das richtige Binden von Karpfenhaken! 
Ich binde seit zwei Jahren die Haken für das Angeln auf Karpfen (Öhrhaken ca. Größe 4) selber und auch immer ohne Probleme, bis ich letztens bei einem "Jungangler", der einen Vortrag über Montagen für das Karpfenangeln in unserer Jugendgruppe hielt, folgendes gesehen habe:
"Man bindet dann nun die Haken so... (er wickelte und machte.. No-Knot!) und dann die Schnur für das Vorfach immer von oben nach unten durch das Öhr fädeln...." 
??? !!!! ;+ Als ich das hörte, musste ich erstmal einen Einspruch läuten lassen. Ich binde nämlich, so wie ich es immer gewohnt war und wie ich es Angelbüchern lernte, die Haken beim No-Knot am Ende so, dass ich von unten die Schnur des Vorfachs nach oben durchfädele! Also unterhalb des Hakenschenkels durch das Öhr zu der Spitze des Hakens hin...
Habe ich da immer etwas falsch gemacht? Jedenfalls konnte ich immer gut Karpfen fangen...
So gab ein Argument das andere u.s.w..... Schließlich zeigte ich ihm mein Hand-Test. Das Vorfach mit Haken ließ ich über meinen Handrücken baumeln und zog es langsam nach oben. Am Handrücken drehte der Haken und krallte sich in meiner Hand fest! (Die Schnur zeigte durch das Öhr nach oben!!)
Als ich dies auch probierte und die Schnur andersherum fädelte, passierte nix und der Haken rutschte über meinen Handrücken drüber... |uhoh: 
Schließlich schaut ja auch bei jedem Plätchenhaken die Schnur nach oben (!!)
Er meinte noch, dass sein Freund und ""Karpfenprofi"" (  |rolleyes ) immer so fische und nie einen verliert. 
Hat er sich einfach geirrt oder mache ich da einfach was falsch? #c . Glaube nämlich, dass ich eher Recht habe. Aber was meint ihr dazu?
Mfg, Denny


----------

